# Taking levsin ok while running?



## 14555 (Jan 19, 2007)

Im running a 4mile race this weekend and im going to be a little nervous since it will be my first one. according to the info i have read...levsin will keep you from sweating so it said to take care when exercising. but im going to be running 4 mile in sub 30 degree weather..will this be a problem or could i take it?i thought about taking xanax but this would be a problem right?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is usually only a problem with exercising when you are in warm/hot conditions when anyone could risk heat stress problems. You will get it a bit faster at lower temperatures than others but you can avoid it if you are careful.It doesn't block ALL sweating, just slows it down a bit.If you are out in the cold and all you need to cool off a bit is open up a layer of clothing for a moment or two you should be fine.If you are exercising in the heat you may want to put a wet rag on the back of your neck and just monitor yourself for signs of heat stress more closely than you otherwise would. Water you put on yourself cools you just as much as water you sweat out.K.


----------

